

Smartphones Embracing ‘Kill Switches’ as Theft Defense - digital55
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/19/antitheft-technology-led-to-a-dip-in-iphone-thefts-in-some-cities-police-say/

======
collyw
My guess is that a load more people will be locked out of phones that they
legally own, than in genuine cases of theft.

------
contingencies
Gee, not only do people _pay_ for their (social-)surveillance devices, do said
surveillance devices _reduce their health and their very potency for
reproduction_ , fetishize their surveillance devices as fashion, but they now
also want to cede the continued functionality of their devices to a third
party as they have been convinced to live in fear of their beloved devices
being stolen!

Absolutely astonishing.

